

Ask HN: Suggestion for a meeting place for two out-of-towners in SF?  - syedkarim

I am meeting two European executives, who happen to be in San Francisco next week (I&#x27;m from Chicago). Any suggestions for non-cafe&#x2F;restaurant meeting places in the city?
======
archcast
Perhaps Golden Gate Park, the waterfront by Embarcadero or the Presidio.

~~~
syedkarim
Apologies--I didn't clarify. I meant something like a meeting space available
to rent by the hour?

